# MBTI of your professors



## CorgiGirl

This semester I've been noticing the MBTI type of a couple of my professors. One's most likely an ENFP and the other one is probably an ENTJ. I've noticed that the ENFP professor is very good because it's easy to follow her Ne thought patterns because her Te is so developed and her Fi makes her passionate. And being an ISTJ with the same functions in a different order, I can understand her, though I have trouble pleasing her with my papers. I don't think she's ever given me an A on a paper, it's always a B something. My ENTJ professor is harder to deal with, his Te is a little odd and his Ni is a bit fustrating. His Se was also a bit tiring. Overall I'm not sure what to expect from him. 

So after thinking about this I was wondering what your experiences with professors of different types are? I'm not necessarily saying that certain types make worse or better teachers but that some people use their functions well in teaching and some probably don't. And it might be easier to understand professors with similar functions. What are your experiences?


----------



## myosotis

The only professor I can type is my genetics professor - he is an ESTP (same functions but backwards for INFJ). Really down to earth and very fair, also has lots of life advice to give us  Yeah, I think typing them is a good thing since you can understand where they're coming from.. I know a lot of people really hate him but I really admire him haha!


----------



## Benja

I think I mainly had INTJ (scientists) and ESTP (doers), I studied civil engineering.

I liked classes with the doers a lot more, being an ISTP (mechanic), and really appreciated the practical application of theories.


----------



## kittychris07

Some of my professors seemed to be intuitive. This didn't always suit me very well when I was learning technical subjects (like mathematics and finance) because sometimes they would jump around and skip steps that were crucial to understanding.


----------



## Einstein

ENTP professors are the best! All of my favorite teachers are ENTPs. They always have a huge passion for the subject they teach and have no life outside of school. They really seem to view students as their equals.


----------



## Fleetfoot

I think one of mine has to be some sort of ISFx. I want to say ISFJ because she is more nitpicky about details and order more than anyone I've ever seen, but ISFP because she can be pretty out there, as detail-oriented as she is. 
My one professor has to be an ESTP. I relate to him so much, and he's as offensive, if not more, than me. 
The rest I'm not too sure of. We did start classes this week, so I didn't get a good feel for those I barely had class with. I think another one of my professors may be an ESTP...it must be my major that attracts all of us ESTPs or something.


----------



## MyName

This semseter, I'd guess, so far-

Poly-Sci reasearch class-INTP
Modern Political Ideologies-INTJ
Comparative Politics-ISTJ
Spanish-ENFP

Guesses for Past profs-
General Government-ENTP
Sociology-ENTP
English Comp.-INTP
History-INTJ
Gen-Ed. film-ISTP
Screenwriting class-INFP
History of mathmatics-INTJ
Speech-ESFJ
Statistics-ESTJ
Natural Resources-INTP
Politics in Film-INTP
Local Government-ISTJ


----------



## Lindsey

My personality theory professor is an ENFJ (she told us because, well, we were discussing MBTI). It's been awesome because she's really into student-centered learning and so she's had us identify our learning styles and adjusted class accordingly. Part of that probably comes from here background being in educational psychology, though. Anyway, I feel like I'm actually learning AND doing well... As opposed to a certain other class where no matter how much I study, I'm still confused. :/


----------



## Sovereign

My ENTP 7w6 professor is the best. I'm a GA, and it's a perfect job for me. He has all these (really) good ideas, and it's up to me to make sure that they're feasible. I also get to help him teach classes, even though it's not technically in my job description. It's great. He does the whole "treat students as equals" thing that someone mentioned before. Because of it, he's so well-liked that he pretty much just gets what he wants from anyone in the college. It's so effective, but so simple. When I start teaching, I'm adopting it.

Other profs:

ISTJ, 6w5- Networking and Telecom- Very smart, but very introverted- Known as Dr. Awkward.
ESTP, 7w8- IT Management- All around cool guy. Has fun with what he's doing at all times. It's pretty infectious.
INTP, 5w4- Programming- VERY smart. Kind of arrogant. Very obviously prefers the smarter students in a class (fortunately for me). Comes to class daily with unaltered bedhead. LOL. Stereotype alert!
ENTP, 3w4- Web design- Very nice but also very intelligent. Not as scattered as my boss.


----------



## L'Empereur

Computer Science - INTP
Chemistry - INTP
Chemistry Lab - INTx
English - ENxx
College Algebra - ENFP


----------



## Dragearen

I'm only taking one class this semester, on Personality. My teacher's an INFP though (but he says he's becoming more of an INFJ with age), and we relate very well.


----------



## Pete The Lich

oooh fun! ive definitely typed them all

History ~ ENTP
Government ~ ENTJ
Math ~ ENTJ (borderline ESTJ I think)
English ~ ENFJ
Computer Programming Logic ~ ENTP or maybe ENFP? hard to say


----------



## quadrivium

I'm a music student so I've had 4 different professors for most of my education experience. The only one that I've typed confidently is an ESTP. He is completely baffled by me; he is always telling me things like "nothing upset you" and "you're so even keel, it's nuts." Either he is impressed with that or annoyed with that. 
His teaching style and my learning style are vastly different. He speaks loudly and aggressively over me. He doesn't like when I disagree with him. I've just been tuning him out and kind of doing my own thing all semester (which is impressive because he is my private lesson professor). In fact, I'm kind of over him at the moment. 

Anyway, end rant. I think my other two professors are ISFP and ISTJ.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno

Ah, yes, I was hoping I'd find this type of thread lately to dispel myths about type and professors!

I'm in the 2nd half of my 1st semester as an undergraduate right now, so below are all of the professors I've had so far:

Computer class professor: ESFJ (female)
Cosmology professor: INTJ (male)
College Algebra professor: ESTJ (female)
Geology professor: ENTJ (male)
Geology Lab professor/Astrobiology professor: INFP (male)
Jazz History professor: ISFJ (female)
History of Philosophy and Science professor: ENTP (male)
English composition professor: ENFP (male)
Music professor: ENTP??? (male)


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir

This should be fun...

Current Semester:

Media Literacy: EXFP 
Industrial Psych: XNTJ 
Linguistics: Can't say. But I like her sense of humor. And I somehow think she uses Ti...
Gerontology: ENFJ

Probably wildly inaccurate, but whatever.


----------

